# بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة



## aymonded (19 أبريل 2012)

*بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس 
  شرح معاني الإيمان في الكتاب المقدس للحيـــــاة والخبـــــرة
[6] بداية شرح المعاني في الكتاب المقدس، أولاً: الثقة - تمهيد
 [ للعودة للجزء السابق اضغط: هُنــــــــــــا ]

 *​*أولا: تمهيد
*​سنركز هنا على تلخيص الجزء السابق مع شرح أول لفظة في كلمة الإيمان وهي: الثقة...
فالإيمان بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس، هوَّ مركز الحياة الروحية، أي الحياة مع الله، وعلى الإنسان أن يتجاوب بالإيمان والطاعة[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT] مع قصد الله الذي يحققه خلال الزمان. فعلى منوال إبراهيم " أب كل المؤمنين" (رومية 4: 11) عاشت وماتت شخصيات كثيرة في الإيمان الذي " يُتممه يسوع حتى الكمال: [  ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع ]" (عبرانيين 12: 2)، وتلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح هم " الذين آمنوا به: [  وجميع الذين آمنوا كانوا معاً وكان عندهم كل شيء مشتركاً ]" (أعمال 2: 44)، و" الذين يؤمنون (أيضاً) [ حتى صرتم قدوة لجميع الذين يؤمنون في مكدونية وفي آخائية ] " (1تسالونيكي 1: 7):[/FONT]
  "وأما الإيمان فهو الثقة بما يرجى والإيقان بأمور لا ترى. فأنه في هذا شهدا للقدماء. ... بالإيمان قدم هابيل لله ذبيحة أفضل من قايين (بسبب استقامة قلبه) فيه شهد له انه بار.... بالإيمان نقل أخنوخ لكي لا يرى الموت ولم يُوجد لأن الله نقله، إذ قبل نقله شهد له بأنه قد أرضى الله[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]. ولكن بدون إيمان لا يُمكن إرضاؤه ... بالإيمان إبراهيم لما دُعيَّ أطاع أن يخرج إلى المكان الذي كان عتيداً أن يأخذه ميراثاً فخرج وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يأتي. بالإيمان تغرب في أرض الموعد ... بالإيمان سارة نفسها أيضاً أخذت قدرة على إنشاء نسل وبعد وقت السن ولدت إذ حسبت الذي وعد صادقاً.... بالإيمان موسى لما كبر أبى أن يُدعى ابن ابنة فرعون. مفضلاً بالأحرى أن يُذل مع شعب الله على أن يكون له تمتع وقتي بالخطية. حاسباً عار المسيح غنى أعظم من خزائن مصر لأنه كان ينظر إلى المجازاة. بالإيمان ترك مصر غير خائف من غضب الملك لأنه تشدد كأنه يرى من لا يرى... فهؤلاء كلهم مشهوداً لهم بالإيمان لم ينالوا الموعد. إذ سبق الله فنظر لنا شيئا أفضل لكي لا يكملوا بدوننا." (عبرانيين 11)[/FONT]

عموماً، نجد أن أصل الكلمة في اللغة العبرية في العهد القديم، يميل إلى العامل الأدبي الأخلاقي دون العقلي، وذلك كهبة تُمنح للإنسان للثبوت في المواقف مع الله.
أما في اللغة اليونانية في العهد الجديد فتميل الكلمة بالأكثرّ إلى عامل المعرفة للتقرب إلى الله عن طريق الحق..لذلك نجد كلمة (يؤمن) في العهد الجديد وبالأخص في إنجيل القديس يوحنا الرسول تُفيد التصديق : "يا امرأة صدقيني"، ولكن الصفة الغالبة للإيمان في العهد الجديد هيَّ الثقة الشخصية القائمة على التصديق: " أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي " (يوحنا 14: 1)
  فالإيمان باللغة الآرامية (لغة القديس يوحنا) تعني الثبوت (Firmness)، لأن قاعدة الثبوت الجوهرية أو " الثبوت الحق " هوَّ الله وذلك في الأدب العبري. فالذي يؤمن بالله يعني الذي يثبُت في الله، كما في الصخرّ، فالله "صخرّ الدهور" : [ توكلوا على الرب إلى الأبد لأن في ياه الرب صخر الدهور ] (إشعياء 26: 4)، أي الثابت على مرّ الأيام الذي لا يتغير [ كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هي من فوق نازلة من عند أبي الأنوار الذي ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران ] (يعقوب 1: 17)، أي أن الذي يؤمن بالله صخر الدهور فكل أيام حياته متكلاً على الله وحده لأنه هو صخرته الخاصة [ الرب صخرتي وحصني ومُنقذي، إلهي صخرتي، به احتمي، تُرسي وقرن خلاصي وملجأي ] (مزمور 18: 2)، فهكذا من يؤمن يتكل على الله باستمرار ويستمر في ازدياد، لأن طبيعة الإيمان هو النمو بلا توقف.

والرب يقصد أن يقول هُنا [ أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي " (يوحنا 14: 1) ]: أي أنتم تؤمنون بالله، هذا جيد جداً، وأنا أترككم لأذهب إلى الله الآب، الذي هوَّ أبي (بالطبيعة)، وهوَّ الآب (أبوكم بالتبني بسبب تجسدي). فإن كنتم تؤمنون بالله حقاً، وهذا صحيح وواجب، فإيمانكم بالله فيه الكفاية ليجعلكم تؤمنون بي وتصدقوني. إذن، فاربطوا ثقتكم ورجائكم بما هوَّ فوق.

عموماً تأتي اللفظة في أصلها العبري بمعنى الثقة والرجاء معاً، وهما الصفتان اللتان أخذ بها القديس بولس الرسول في قوله [ الإيمان هوَّ الثقة بما يُرجى والإيقان بأمورٍ لا تُرى. ] (عبرانيين 11: 1)
وفي العهد الجديد تأخذ كلمة الإيمان معنى [ التصديق واليقين والثقة ]
 ونجد أن اللفظة اليونانية المتعلقة بمجال المعرفة هيَّ الغالبة بوضوح. ودراسة المفردات اللغوية توحي من أول الأمر، بأن للإيمان – حسب الكتاب المقدس – قطبين: 


*القطب الأول:* الثقة التي تتجه نحو شخص "أمين"، وتلزم الإنسان بكليته. ومن جهة أخرى، مسعى العقل الذي تُتيح له كلمة أو بعض العلامات، بلوغ حقائق لا يُعاينها بالعيان الخارجي: [ وأما الإيمان فهوَّ الثقة...والإيقان بأمورٍ لا تُرى ] (عبرانيين 11: 1)
 

القطب الثاني يرتكز على ركيزتين: الأولى: حرية الفكر والضمير من أي تأثير أو خوف أو استعباد؛ والثانية: اليقظة الروحية تجاه خداع الذات التي تتدخل لمصلحتها فتفسد الانحياز للحق.
 باختصار معاني الإيمان في الكتاب المقدس تنحصر في أربعة معانٍ أساسية وهيًّ كالآتي: ثقة ، أمانة ، آمين ، (تصديق) حقيقة (حق)
ويلزمنا أن نؤكد، قبلما نخوض في الموضوع ونشرح ونتعمق في هذه الألفاظك
أن الإيمان ليس هوَّ شعوراً أو إحساساً أو عاطفة.
وليس هوَّ دعوة مبهمة عمياء نحو أشياء غامضة.
 وليس هوَّ إرغام النفس للشعور بوجود الله والأشياء غير المنظورة.
 وليس هوَّ احتيالاً على العقل للاقتناع بالخلاص والتبرير والفداء.
 وليس هوَّ انفعالاً داخلياً مصطنعاً لإراحة النفس من جهة ما هوَّ غير مُدرك بالحواس.
 كذلك ليس هوَّ حائط صد أو مجرد صدمه للشكوك التي تحوم حول المواضيع التي لا يقبلها العقل المادي بسهولة.
 وليس الإيمان شيئاً شخصياً يحتفظ به الإنسان لنفسه، ويتعذر أن يتشارك الجميع في تفاصيله الدقيقة. 
وليس الإيمان رأيٍاً خاصاً (رأيي ورأيك)، أو مجرد فكرة أو قناعات شخصية.
 وليس هوَّ إقناعاً عقلياً وليد التحليل والقياس والمقارنة.
 وكذلك ليس هوَّ ثمرة البراهين العلمية.​+ فالإيمان هوَّ (في حقيقته) هوَّ تصديق العقل للحقائق الإيمانية المعلنة في داخل القلب بالروح، في قبول وطاعة ورضا كامل.
 + الإيمان بالله هوَّ قبول معرفته على أساس الحقائق التي أعلنها هوَّ عن ذاته وبنفس كلماته واصطلاحاته.
 +الإيمان هوَّ عملية طاعة – في الأساس – طاعة الله الحي، طاعة ظاهرة في تنفيذ وصاياه، والبعد عن حياة الشرّ والفساد، والجهاد بالنعمة ضد الخطية وكل ما يبعدني عن الله لأحيا حياة التقوى، والشهادة لعمل الله بأعمال صالحة مقدسة نابعة من الإيمان والطاعة…(لا إيمان بدون طاعة ولا طاعة بدون إيمان)
 + ومعرفتنا بالله ستظل ناقصة إلى أن نعرفه كما هوَّ في ذاته (طبعاً بمجيئه الثاني)
 + إذن فالإيمان الحي هوَّ إدراك الله في ذاته وفينا بالروح القدس،[FONT=&quot]والإيمان والثقة في مواعيده هوَّ الإيمان به[/FONT]

 _____معنى كلمة الثقة في الكتاب المقدس_____​
تأتي الثقة في اللغة العبرية بمعنى شيء معتمد يستطيع الإنسان الاستناد إليه:
To trust, be confidante  المؤتمن على الأسرار (בָטָח)
Παρρησίαν = confidence   ثقة، إيمان، سرّ
Sure   ثابت، راسخ، قوي، لا ريب فيه، أكيد
وأيضاً تأتي بمعنى ملاذ يحتمي فيه :
Make refuge   يصنع ملجأ/ مأمن/ ملاذ/ مأوى (חָסָה)
To confide in  يتعهد به، يثق به، يأتمنه على أسراره، يفضى بما في داخله
Have hope   عنده أمل، ( والمعنى لا يأتي بمعنى مجرد أمل بل ) كله رجاء
وتأتي في اليونانية بمعنى يأتمن، يستأمن:
Πιστεύω = have faith   عنده ولاء/ ثقة تامة
Πιστεύεσθαι ύπό τινος = to enjoy his confidence  ليستمتع بثقته
وأيضاً بمعنى= يُقنع بـ = to convince، يؤكد، يقنع، يُثبت assure/ believe



 على العموم المعنى يأتي في العبرية وتوضحه اليونانية كالآتي:
 إن الإنسان يضع  حياته برمتها، بثبات ورسوخ قوي، في ملجأ آمن، وكله رجاء وأمل وثقه تامة في  هذا الملجأ والمأمن، الذي ائتمنه على حياته وأسراره، وعنده ولاء تام لهُ.  وهذه الثقة هيَّ التي تجعله يواجه القلق، فلا يشك ويثبت رغم التجارب، ولا  يفقد الأمل – مطلقاً – في بلوغ هدفه، رغم الصعاب والمحن والضيقات التي  يواجهها في عالم الشقاء، وهذا كله مبني على رؤية وإعلان قلبي وليس في  الخيال أو حسب مجرد تصورات أفكار تنشأ من خلال القراءة والبحث، أو وهم  وتخيُل.


إله صخرتي، به احتمي، تُرسي وقرن خلاصي ملجأي ومناصي، مخلصي، من الظلم تخلصني (2صموئيل 22: 3)
حي هو الرب ومُبارك صخرتي، ومرتفع إله صخرة خلاصي (2صموئيل 22: 47)
الرب صخرتي وحصني ومنقذي، إلهي صخرتي به احتمي، تُرسي وقرن خلاصي وملجأي (مزمور 18: 2)
حي هو الرب ومُبارك صخرتي ومرتفع إله خلاصي (مزمور 18: 46)
لتكن أقوال فمي وفكر قلبي مرضية أمامك يا رب صخرتي ووليي (مزمور 19: 14)
إليك يا رب أصرخ، يا صخرتي لا تتصامم من جهتي، لئلا تسكت عني، فأُشبه الهابطين في الجب (مزمور 28: 1)
لأن صخرتي ومعقلي أنت، من أجل اسمك تهديني وتقودني (مزمور 31: 3)
أقول لله صخرتي: لماذا نسيتني، لماذا أذهب حزيناً من مضايقة العدو (مزمور 42: 9)
إنما هو صخرتي وخلاصي، ملجأي لا أتزعزع كثيراً (مزمور 62: 2)
إنما هو صخرتي وخلاصي، ملجأي، فلا أتزعزع (مزمور 62: 6)
كن لي صخرة ملجأ أدخله دائماً، أمرت بخلاصي لأنك صخرتي وحصني (مزمور 71: 3)
ليخبروا بأن الرب مستقيم، صخرتي هو، ولا ظلم فيه (مزمور 92: 15)
مبارك الرب صخرتي الذي يعلم يدي القتال [ فأن مصارعتنا ليست مع دم و لحم، بل مع الرؤساء، مع السلاطين، مع ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر، مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات (أفسس 6: 12) ]،وأصابعي الحرب [ إذ أسلحة محاربتنا ليست جسدية، بل قادرة بالله على هدم حصون (2كورنثوس 10: 4) ] (مزمور 144: 1)
 _________________
 [FONT=&quot][1] الإيمان والطاعة شيء واحد غير منفصل، فالذي عنده إيمان، لا بُدَّ من أن يُطيع الله، والذي يُطيع الله هوَّ الذي به يؤمن، وكما قال القديس بولس الرسول: "أنتم عبيد للذي تطيعونه" [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][2] بالطاعة[/FONT]

_________________________________
في الجزء التالي (الجزء رقم 7) سنشرح أول عنوان في معنى الثقة: *الثقة والإيمان بالله*
​


----------



## aymonded (2 مايو 2012)

فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
  1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
  2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
  3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
  4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
  5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
 6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
​ 7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
  8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
  9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
  10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
  11 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (9) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة 
 12 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك
 13 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (11) ثقة ويقين بفرح - الجزء الأخير من المعنى الأول
 14 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (12) المعنى الثاني: الأمانة πίστις​15 - ​
_____يتبع_____
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

حلو موضوع الثقه دا وفهمته علطول 
ميرسي كتيييييير استاذي
ربنا يبارك حضرتك وخدمتك
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2012)

إلهنا الحي يبارك حياتكم يا إخوتي
ويهبنا معاً قوة الإيمان الذي بدونه لا يُرضيه أحد
ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض
كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا عن الثقة 
الثقة هى جسر الايمان بين اللة والانسان 
وبناخد هذا الجسر من الكتاب المقدس 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك ويشبع قلبك من دسم النعمة الحلو
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معك آمين
​


----------

